# Missing Windows Update folder in Registry



## rangersal (Mar 24, 2009)

I am having trouble downloading and installing Windows update. The error is 80244019. I did some research and found a fix with the Registry. I open Registry and drill down to [HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Policies\Microsoft\Windows\WindowsUpdate\AU]. The folderWindows update is missing. Has anyone ran across this? How can I now even begin to fix the problem. Maybe copy from other system with same OS? Then apply fix?


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

Hello rangersal,

Make sure that your issue isn't being caused by malware on the system. Follow the steps 

on the below article to make sure that you don't have DNS problems.

http://www.pchell.com/support/vista_update_error_80244019.shtml


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, that registry entry is to enable windows to automatically update and install also controls reboot on update install. If you are doing updates manually and they are failing then this probably will not fix it. Do follow the advice regards malware DO not run the Winsock fix posted on that link(XP and Vista are different) if you have internet then DNS is not the problem. 
Go to start search and type services.msc make sure the update service is running.

If you want to add the reg entry this is how:- Copy and paste all below into notepad then in notepad select "file" then "save as" call it update.reg and save to desktop. Open desktop and right click on the saved file to merge into registry.



```
Windows Registry Editor Version 5.00

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Policies\Microsoft\Windows\WindowsUpdate\AU]
"DetectionFrequency"=dword:00000001
"DetectionFrequencyEnabled"=dword:00000001
"NoAutoRebootWithLoggedOnUsers"=dword:00000000
```
Reboot to take effect.


----------



## rangersal (Mar 24, 2009)

Thank you. No DNS prob, I do have Internet. My computer will not update manually or automatic. Just keep getting that same error message. Norton 360 did not detect anything, not to say there is not still malware. What is the recomended malware detection software. I have been utilizing Norton 360, but not real happy with the lack of flexibility. Thier answer is that it is always scanning in the background. Thank you for the help. This is one of the most knowledgable sites I have found. I will ensure to show my appreciation with a few $$$ to keep the site up and running.


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, thanks for the kind remarks. I guess you might not like to hear this however I would be rid of Norton 360 asap. Go to the symantec site and download their uninstaller, Norton is simply not suitable for home users computers. You will rid yourself of most of your problems. Use AVG free or NOD32 (pay for) activate windows firewall.

Before you have done this go to services.msc and disable windows update, after removing Norton and rebooting go back and enable windows update. Try your updates then.


----------

